
California's governor enlisted two palaeoecologists, their careers changed - ColinWright
http://www.nature.com/news/science-and-politics-hello-governor-1.15593
======
Fuzzwah
Either I'm blind and didn't spot the link on the nature page, or the linked
article doesn't actually contain a link to the actual document it is written
about.

Here it is:

[http://consensusforaction.stanford.edu/see-scientific-
consen...](http://consensusforaction.stanford.edu/see-scientific-
consensus/consensus_english.pdf)

